# Encoder software programs



## Rosemarie (Sep 12, 2009)

Does anyone know about encoder software used by remote coders? I'd like to know if the hiring company does not provide one are there any encoder software programs available for individual purchase. Any information on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## snailbates (Sep 13, 2009)

I use Customcoder.net. It is OK, there is a basic purchase price and addtl $ for add-on packages. I just use the basic. It helps but I have seen better at higher cost.


----------



## ollielooya (Sep 13, 2009)

We use Custom Coder too, with the Coding Assistant add-on package.  We purchased after checking out the free 7 day trial-version.  We'll most likely renew, but I'm curious as to whether or not other vendors offer trial versions.  ---Suzannne E. Byrum, CPC-A


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 14, 2009)

I have encoder pro, just renewed for the second year. Individual license pricing is different then group pricing. Talk to Chad Holder if you're interested.

Another new product similar to encoder pro, was just published by Decision Health. They showed us a free demo, which we really liked, but we had just renewed encoder. The way they organized things was a major plus. Way better than the structure of encoder. They also included CPT assistant, which for encoder was an add on feature that was an additional cost. We're going with Decision Health next year.


----------

